# Hey, Get the Net !



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just for you:


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

that's a pretty nifty cutting board. I like it because it fits on the tailgate, and for me that's the perfect height for cleaning fish. May have to get one of those.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have about a 2' long piece of 2" X 12", works great! But then I am just an ole countryboy! LOL I do have a piece of 1/2" ply about that size for boning out deer.

Later
R3F


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Different guides have different places they like to take pictures of their customer's fish. Since Get The Net uses his tailgate for his pictures, I .....


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*need more*

back in the day a tailgate wasnt big enough to put your catch on lol


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That cool I always clean my fish on the tailgate of my truck, I use a board. that would be much better might have to get one.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

FISHROADIE said:


> That cool I always clean my fish on the tailgate of my truck, I use a board. that would be much better might have to get one.


Is a smelly tail gate the sign of a good fisherman?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a pretty cool board....who makes/sells them WBF?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> That's a pretty cool board....who makes/sells them WBF?


Their web address is shown at the bottom of the picture. 
http://www.bigcuttingboards.com/
I have never bought from them, but the picture reminded me of 'Get the Net'.

I have bought from these folks:
http://www.cuttingboardcompany.com/custom.asp


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks whitebassfisher I am going to have to get me one, I like tailgates full of crappie. I like catching whitebass but I always give them away to some one at the boat ramp that has not done as well as I have. 2 years ago I had so much crappie in the freezer I started giving them to people I knew in my neighbor hood. Now they keep asking me when am I going crappie fishing again.


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha love it!!


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

I NEED ONE!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Uh oh...what are those speckled fish in the front?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WBF, that's a great idea!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very cool, great idea!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Get the Net said:


> I NEED ONE!!


Dude you need a bigger truck!!!!!
Lol nice catch

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> Is a smelly tail gate the sign of a good fisherman?


 Or a bad dating service


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Flies hatching outta the truck bed can be a tell tail sign too :dance:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For some reason I have this vision of Simon's truck parked in a busy parking lot like a grocery store or WalMart, but it is like an island, with no one parked near him.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I'll be darned! They became a sponsor!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=590882

See the thread to enter for a free cutting board.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

When we clean our stripers on Lake Ouachita, we use our big Yeti as a cutting board. The scratches from the electric knife heal up overnight!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang bowmansdad, bigfoot is an endangered species and you're carving up fish on them?? Have some respect sir :rotfl:


----------

